# Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!



## whitey911 (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo!  Ich will Ende vom 30.04.- 04.05. Mit einem Freund
Auf Fehmarn Angeln!  

Unteranderem wollen wir eine Kuttertour machen!

Nun hab ich mehrere Fragen!

Gibt es ein kleineren Kutter wo vielleicht nicht 
50 Leute drauf stehen!?

Vielleicht einen wo auch Anfänger was lernen können
Und Spaß haben können!? 

Eine weitere Frage betrifft die Bekleidung!
Was zieht man am besten an !?  

Danke im voraus! 

Gruß Dominic


----------



## LdaRookie (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Tach auch.... 

also schon mal ein paar wichtige Tipps:

Es gibt für das Forum eine Suchfunktion. Das Thema sollte hier bereits ausführlich in verschiedensten Threads besprochen worden sein.
Das gleiche gibt es auch für das ganze Internet... nennt sich Google... 

Aber ich will hier ja nicht nur klug********rn, daher mal ein paar Suchergebnisse auf die schnelle:
Hier ausm Board:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105396&highlight=kutterangeln
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266442&highlight=kutterangeln 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238455&highlight=kutterangeln

Ein paar von Google:
http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/reise/kutterangeln121_page-1.html
http://www.boot.de/cipp/md_boot/custom/pub/content,oid,20888/lang,1/ticket,g_u_e_s_t/local_lang,1
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=6938

Und eine YouTube-suche "Kutterangeln" kann sicher auch nichts schaden...

Petri...


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Ich habe mit der MS Südwind gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei Kuttern hat allerdings jeder seine eigene Meinung. Für einen Ostseekutter ist die Südwind eher mittelgroß. An Feiertagen/Wochenenden sind die Kutter meist etwas voller und an Wochentagen ist man oft nur mit etwa 10 Mann an Board. 
Die Kleidunghängt natürlich von der Wetterprognose ab. Ich trage meist Wanderstiefel womit man auch nicht so schnelle nasse Füße bekommt. Wichtig ist, dass man mit den Schuhen einen festen Stand hat. Bei kaltem Wetter/Wind macht lange Unterwäsche Sinn. In der kalten Jahreszeit trage ich einen zweiteiligen Floater. Für eine Gelegenheitstour würde ich mir aber nicht extra einen kaufen. Wichtig ist aber regenfeste Kleidung.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Moin Whitey,

ja es gibt auch kleinere Kutter, ob auch auf Fehmarn weis ich nicht genau. Meines Wissen, sind die Kutter bis auf an evtl. Feiertagen aber auf Fehmarn nicht wirklich mit 50 Anglern besetzt. Bei den kleineren Kuttern ist das Wind- und Wetterproblem ein Thema. Heiligenhafen und Burg/Staaken sind gute Standorte für eine Kuttertour. Klamottentechnisch würde ich an deiner Stelle 2 Optionen ins Auge fassen: Zum einem etwas Wärmes, ein wasserdichter oder wenigstens wasserabweisender Thermoanzug am besten 2-teilig, damit man besser variieren kann. 2. ein dünnerer Segel- oder Regenanzug am besten 2-teilig und  atmungsaktiv.
Unterkleidung in mehreren Schichten bei Kälte!
Schuhe sind Wanderschuhe, Gummi oder BW -Stiefel recht gut


----------



## derkleine (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Wir sind in den Sommerferien(NRW) mit der Silverland gefahren. Geschätzt etwa 30 Personen an Board an einem Wochentag.

Pilkruten haben wir uns geliehen und die eigenen Pilker verwendet. 

Was soll man groß sagen, keinen Plan gehabt, geguckt was die anderen machen und drei Dorsche um 40cm gefangen. Viel Spaß gehabt.

Alles in allem fand ich es eine gute Erfahrung und eine schöne Fahrt. 

Dieses Jahr will ich versuchen einen Angler auf Fehmarn zu finden, der sich mit mir ein Boot teilt. Man kann auf Fehmarn Boote ohne Führerschein leihen, die mit Echolot und Schleppvorrichtung ausgerüstet sind. Teilt man das durch zwei Angler, kommt man etwa auf den gleichen Preis, wie bei einer Tagestour mit dem Kutter, hat aber bei einer Anzeige auf dem Echolot nicht noch 29 andere Pilker/Gummifische die gleichzeitig beim Hupen auf die Dorsche "herabregnen"...

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim ausprobieren und Petrie Heil!


----------



## XDorschhunterX (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Den Einsatz von Ausleihruten halte ich für die allerletzte Option. Man weis da nie, was man bekommt und wieviel Knoten und Restschnur der Vornutzer auf der Rolle gelassen hat. Wenn keine richtige Pilkkombi vorhanden, aber eine schwerere und längere Grund- oder Spinnrute mit größerer Stationärrolle vorhanden, dann mitnehmen und nutzen.


----------



## leonschneider (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Also ich persönlich war noch nicht auf einem Kutter, kann jedoch nur vom Hochseeangeln sagen, das anständige Schuhe, Jacke und Hose das A und O sind sonst wird der traumhafte Ausflug schnell zum Alptraum...
Habe mich damals bei Genxtreme komplett ausgestattet für insgesamt ca. 350€.Schuhe waren von Haix und Jacke und Hose von Snickers(nicht der Riegel) und Kübler. Alles ist wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv. Die Jacke sieht sogar so gut aus, dass ich sie gelegentlich auch zum Wandern oder so anziehe. 
Spätestens nach dem Ausflug wirst du wissen was gefehlt hat 

Petri Heil...

Leon


----------



## vermesser (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Dat geht deutlich billiger, aber der Hinweis an sich ist korrekt! Warm und ggf. wasserdicht anziehen. Allerdings ist das Anfang Mai schon nicht mehr so kritisch, wie im Herbst oder Winter.

Ansonsten...in den genannten Threads steht viel drin. Nicht zu schwer und keine Tannenbäume fischen...und Gummifische mitnehmen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Hi,

also ich würde dir empfehlen lieber ein Kleinboot zu mieten.Macht mehr Spaß weil man alleine bzw. unter sich ist und ich fange da mehr als damals vom Kutter aus.War früher als Kind häufig mit meinem Angelverein mit dem Kutter draussen von Heiligenhafen aus.Die letzten Jahre öfters mit Kollegen die ein Schlauchboot haben.Also vom Kutter habe ich echt so gut wie immer weniger gefangen.Und auch was die Fischgrößen angeht kann ich mich echt nicht beschweren.70er sind nichts seltenes und die 80cm habe ich auch schon paar mal geknackt.Ausserdem ist man dort flexible und kann auch auf Mefo und Dorsch schleppen.Spinnfischen auf Mefo.Je nach Jahreszeit auf Hornis angeln oder mit Naturköder auf Dorsch und Plattfische.Also ich würde mir so eine Kuttertour heute nicht mehr antun ist nicht meine Angelei mit sovielen Leuten auf einem Kutter.Da ist es vom Schlauchboot oder Kleinboot doch viel entspannter und man ist sein eigener Herr.Und das ist echt keine Wissenschaft und auch als Anfänger stellen sich schnell Erfolge ein.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## vermesser (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

@ Seatrout: Im Prinzip hast Du recht.

Aber dazu gehört eine gewisse Orts- und Revierkenntnis, die der TE eher nicht erkennen lässt...


----------



## Sea-Trout (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Man kann sich ja vorher bisschen informieren entweder online oder besser beim Bootsverleih die wissen ja meist wo gerade was geht.Und die Boote haben ja sicher Gps und Echolot.Soviel falsch machen kann man beim Dorschangeln nicht finde ich wenn man sich vorher etwas informiert und Tips bekommt.Und Hornhechte angeln ist ja auch alles andere als schwer meist ist es schwerer an ihnen vorbei zu angeln|supergri.Und beim Mefo oder Dorsch schleppen einfach die üblichen Strände abfahren.Also ich sehe da nicht so das Problem auch nicht als Anfänger.Muss dazu aber sagen Fehmarn ist nicht so mein Revier.Aber sons hatte ich überall wo ich war eigentlich immer direkt Erfolg.Und auch vom Kutter wird ja nicht immer gut gefangen.Also so im Vergleich läuft das bei mir und meinen Kollegen vom Schlauchboot aus viel besser.Und wir sind auch eher Meerforellenangler vom Strand aus die nur so ab und zu wenn wir mal lust haben mit dem Schlauchboot rausfahren.Also auch nicht die totalen Bootsfreaks mit jahrelanger Erfahrung.


----------



## vermesser (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Na gut. Seh ich etwas anders, aber kann ja jeder machen, wie er mag!

Zumindest aus der Rostocker Ecke kenn ich das so, daß Kleinbootangler ohne Plan gern mal mit langen Gesichtern kommen, während manche Kutter auch teils sehr gut fangen.

Fehmarn ist aber auch nicht mein Revier.


----------



## Sea-Trout (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Kann natürlich sein das es da anders läuft mit den Dorschen.Aber Hornhecht sollte ja kein Problem sein.Und Mefo schleppen auch nicht.Einfach die üblichen Strände abfahren.Wir machen da auch nie eine Wissenschaft draus auch wenn das Schleppen auf Mefo echt nicht mein Ding ist finde das recht langweilig.Aber klappte immer recht gut mit einfachsten Mitteln.Rute in die Hand 25g Snaps ran und die Strände abfahren wo man auch vom Ufer aus fischen würde.Nicht selten hatten wir mehrere teilweise recht gute Fische.Und auch Dorsch lief so immer recht gut aber da meist eher mit Ködern die tiefer laufen.Etwas Erfahrung an der Küste ist aber sicher nicht verkehrt.Aber ich denke so schlecht stehen die Karten auch für einen Anfänger nicht das man auf eigene Faust einige Fische landen wird.


----------



## thomas19 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Schau mal hier! Zu diesem Threat:

"neue Ausrüstung zum pilken"
Hallo Leute,
ich fische auf den Kuttern mit einer Sorön SX 60(Rolle) an einer Penn Charisma(Rute) 2,74 m Länge u. 50-190g WG. Als Schnur verwende ich die Snyper 0,15 mm von Spro in gelb. Man könnte auch mit einer 3,00 m langen Penn Charisma fischen, bringt wohl noch ein paar Meter Wurfweite. Die 2,74 m-Rute ist dafür handlicher, vor Allem, wenn man doch mal mit einem Kleinboot mitfahren sollte. Die Wahl des richtigen Pilker-Gewichts ist auch durchaus wichtig. Ich hab immer ein paar schnellsinkende mit 80g u. 100g dabei z.B. Blitz Kiel u. ein paar langsamer sinkende in 75g z.B. Blitz Danmark. Bei stark verkrautetem Grund kann ein Gummifisch am 50g o. 60g Jig-Kopf die erste Wahl sein. Falls es mal an die 27m-Stelle vor Fehmarn geht, ja dann muß man halt noch ein paar schnells. Pilker mit 120g - 200g dabei haben o. ein 2er Twister-Vorfach mit einem 180g-Birnenblei.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## whitey911 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Danke für die antworten!  

Ich denke ich werde mir einfach einen
Kutter aussuchen, um dann eigene Erfahrungen zu sammel!


Wird schon schief gehen


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Moin Whitey!
Ich werde zur gleichen Zeit wie Du auf der Insel sein. Wenn Du magst, können wir uns ja zusammen tun!?!... hab schon die "ein oder andere"  Kuttertour gemacht.


----------



## whitey911 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Hallo Daniel! 

Das klingt sehr gut !   Danke für das Angebot!   Kann ja nie schaden,
ein paar Tipps zu bekommen und einen zu haben der einem ein bisschen auf die
Finger schaut! 

Mit welchem Kutter fährst du immer? 

Gruß Dominic


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*



whitey911 schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel!
> 
> Das klingt sehr gut !   Danke für das Angebot!   Kann ja nie schaden,
> ein paar Tipps zu bekommen und einen zu haben der einem ein bisschen auf die
> ...


Moin Moin Dominic!
Das mit der Tour können wir gerne festhalten! ! Welcher Tag es dann genau wird, machen wir dann kurzfristig. . In der Woche ist auf den Kuttern eigentlich auch nie soviel los das es eng wird! 
Wenn es geht, fahre ich eigentlich immer mit Willi (MS SÜDWIND), da ICH finde das er der beste Kapitän der Insel ist. 
Es wäre mal ganz gut etwas von Deinem anglerischen  Background zu erfahren. So können wir dann auch schonmal abchecken was für  Gerät Du hast und was Du davon auch für Deine ersten Kuttererfahrungen verwenden kannst!!
Wenn Du irgendwelche Fragen hast, frag einfach! !#6


----------



## karo82 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Wenn man sich mit mehreren zusammen tut, kann man ja auch beim Schollenbrandi mal anfragen!


----------



## whitey911 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Also ich hab einen Fischereischein!
Habe allerdings 5 - 6 Jahre fast garnicht mehr 
Geangelt, da ich durch Arbeit zu sehr eingeschränkt bin!

Damals hab ich meist Bachforellen und Aalen 
Nachgestellt!   
Eine Angeltour von der Jugendgruppe War auch mal auf Fehmarn, leider ist unsere Kuttertour aufgrund von Wind
Ausgefallen!  Somit blieb es beim Brandungsangeln mit mäßigem Erfolg! 


Meine Ausrüstung ist eine Softpilkrute : 3 m lang und  70 -135 Gramm wurfgewicht!

Rolle mit  ca 130 m 0.35 Mono.


ansonsten ein paar Pilker! 2 Vorfächer mit Beifängern!
Töter, Hackenlöser hab ich auch !

Für meinen Kumpel versuche ich noch eine Rute zu besorgen!  

Gruß Dominic


----------



## JungausHamburg (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

ich sach ma www.Schollenbrandi.de
 ist ne supper Adresse nicht nur für scholle


----------



## whitey911 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal aufm Kutter!!  Fragen über fragen!*

Danke für den tipp!   Daniel sein Angebot klingt allerdings am sinnvollsten


----------

